# Pioneer AVH-P2300DVD



## Moriarty (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey, I was just wondering if I could get any help on problems I am having with my new deck. 
I purchased a pioneer AVH-P2300DVD yesterday and installed it myself and after doing so I now have two questions. 
The first, everytime I shut off my car and go to restart it the deck returns to demo mode and doesn't save any of my presets. 
and it came with a parking brake wire so you cannot watch dvds while driving, where would I find the parking brake wire in a volkswagen jetta? wiring diagrams I have found on the internet are pretty much useless.
or how could I bypass this?

Thanks


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

I have the avic f700bt so I can help you on this one.

First off, regarding the non-saving of presets: sounds like you didn't wire the constant 12v+ up correctly.

Head units have 2 12v+ wires. One is CONSTANT which saves the presets and settings, the other is the ignition which turns the unit on when you turn the key (or easily wired up to be on 24/7 or to a toggle or rocker switch, etc)

As for the parking break, you have 2 options:

1. is to actually find the parking break wire. I used to think this was difficult but a recent replacement of my dads parking brake assembly made it easy to find.

You will have to pretty much find it yourself by looking at the parking brake assembly in your car. There should be a wire or contact point that touches when you press the parking brake on.

Since the light still comes on with NO power wires hooked up to the parking brake assembly, I will have to assume that it grounds itself and the parking brake light comes on when the ground is completed.

Option 2: hook up the parking brake wire to any ground wire. Can be the head unit's ground. 

Option 3: hook it up to a hidden switch that cops can not find easily. This will make it legal because as you know, you can not operate the DVD while driving, legally...but we all know that only idiots would actively watch a movie and crash..

It's up to you.

I have it constantly grounded so I can do whatever I want whenever I want. 

My unit has the GPS also, so I had to switch a wire and bypass the GPS detection...

Hope this helps.


----------



## Moriarty (Jun 5, 2011)

Do you have any idea by chance what colour the constant and alternating 12v wires are in VW's? 
and I read about bypassing the parking brake using a 5 point relay and i have been trying to set it up all morning but it doesn't seem to be working. the relay is still turning on my amp but it isn't bypassing the parking brake


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Try a VW forum. I'm sure they will have that. That is a very basic thing, even if people on dedicated vehicle forums are the best at other things, they usually always have the wiring diagrams.

If you list the year and model that would really help. I'm not sure all VW's are the same.

The easy way to find out is to just take a digital multi meter to each wire.

The constant 12v+ will be hot all the time and the ignition will only show up with the ignition on.

As far as the parking break goes, just hook it up to the head units ground and make it easy.


----------



## sinister mob (Jan 11, 2010)

The HU brake bypass will not work with that Pioneer model just by attaching to a ground. You need to attach the parking brake "turn on" by using a relay. That is what I did for my AVH-P3200BT HU. 

Any 12v relay will work. Some have 5 pins and some have 4. Either one will work.

I used this one:
12VDC/40A SPST Automotive Relay : Relays & transformers | RadioShack.com

85 - HU remote
86 - ground
87 - ground (connected to 86 ground in a "loop")
30 - green wire back to HU (e-brake)

When the HU powers up, it sends the remote signal to the relay which opens the circuit. When the circuit is opened, whatever is connected to pin 87 then connects to 30. The relay basically sends a ground signal back to the HU and simulates pressing the e-brake.

In relays with a 5th pin (87a) that pin is not used. Leave that open. I recommend putting a blank connector on it to prevent anything metal touching it.


----------

